# Riser Bar Recommendation for Bridgestone MB-2



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I've been riding my MB-2 since I purchased it in '91. It's been a great bike and I want to continue to ride it. However, I now prefer a more upright riding position.

For road use over the summer I installed a chromoly riser stem. It isn't durable enough for trail use. Also, it's a bit too high for the terrain I'll be taking it on.

Can anyone suggest riser bars with a very high rise to them (or is it called back sweep?). The current diameter of the Ritchey Force bars on there now is 25mm.

Thanks. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

You'll never make up that much distance with a riser. What you need are ape hangers.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

why not go to your lbs and try what they have there? That's a nice bike you've got there.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

That extension is scarry. 
You need something like this:


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I actually wouldn't want to go as high as the stem riser for trail use. There are some technical climbs and areas I'll be going through so a lower height is desired. 

Thanks Colker for the positive comment. I might go to my lbs but thought I'd ask here first.

It's tough, though, going to some of these shops with younger management because they don't know about the history of some Bridgestones and they downplay the bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Talk to Mike at Black MOuntain Cycles... if i were you i would go w/ a custom stem but Mike can find you the best possible riser/stem.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

jscott36 said:


> It's tough, though, going to some of these shops with younger management because they don't know about the history of some Bridgestones and they downplay the bike.


That's the truth! I'm working on a project bike, looking for a part. So I've been hitting my LBS to see if they may have it in the dusty "backshelf" box. I like to give the shops a chance before I search the web world.

6 shops so far: 3 guys (not kids) knew what I'm talking about and offered advise and pointed me in the right direction. In other words, they tried to help.

3 shops, younger "dudes"...un funny sarcasm , the "they never made that", "are you sure" and "you know they make NEW bikes now". I'm too old now to put up with hipster kids giving me crap.

3 shops have retained a customer and references. The other 3? Not so much.

I have Bridgestone RB-2 road bike, which I like very much. In the past few years, I wish I had a dollar for every time some young-gun said to me "Don't they make tires, or Buy 4 tires, get a free bike".

How about a photo of the rest of that MB-2?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

"You know they make NEW bikes now"..
"new bikes and new people are dumb, thank you."


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> Talk to Mike at Black MOuntain Cycles... if i were you i would go w/ a custom stem but Mike can find you the best possible riser/stem.


But only if you're going to be actually spending money at his shop.



jscott36 said:


> Thanks Colker for the positive comment. I might go to my lbs but thought I'd ask here first.


I wouldn't be sensitive about the other comments because how you have it set up really does look painfully dorky. 

I'm not sure how much height you need since the reference picture is obviously not something you want, but yeah, weren't many VRC riser bars back then. You'll probably have to get a modern riser bars. Be careful with clamp diameter when you do or you'll need a different stem too.

Good luck and show off that bike some more with a full pic.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

4" risers are available but they're usually lower end steel bars.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Origin 8 and Dimension make an adapter to go into the 1" steerer and you can use a new style 1 1/8th stem and any new riser on it. It wont be too cheap. All the parts are going to run you about $35 each. I have ridden off road with the stem riser and new style stem on a 1" threaded stem with no problems. 2.5" is about as tall as you can get with a quality handlebar. Over that and you need to get those cheap 4" riser bars (I would not ride off road on those 4" bars too flexy and scary feeling). I would use the dimension steerer adaptor.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm quite anxious to hear about what works good for you. I have a 94' MB3 and I'm in the same situation, it's a nice bike but it's not very ergonomic for what I do with it. I agree with you on the idea that old bikes are just good as their newer counterparts


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Pugslybell, thanks for the tips on Origin 8 and Dimension. Also with the heads up on the cheap 4" risers and the safety issue.

Here's the latest photo of my bike. I'm in the process of cleaning it and getting it ready for some more off-road use.

It's all original except for the back rim (taco'd it a few years ago) and newer old stock Avocet Race 1 seat from eBay over the summer.

Also, I replaced the crankset but kept the outside chain-ring (the replacement was bio-pace but appears to be the same crank arms).


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You have two round rings and a biopace ring?


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

I actually removed the outer/large bio-pace ring when I purchased the crankset and kept the original one in place. 

You can tell because of the sticker that's still there on the large chain-ring in the photo (small orange and black sticker).

I like to have the bike appear original when I can.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that bike looks a bit small for you. Your post is already so extended.. w/ a slightly bigger frame, a lot of your fit troubles will go away.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

You'd have to pry this bike from my cold, dead hands.

Actually, the seat post height isn't maxed out yet but is set for road.

I'm sure I'll pick up a new mountain bike at some point. For now, though, this is what I'm riding for road and trail. 

Just trying to make it a more comfortable ride for now.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I think you're setting youself up for misery. You can build a lot of leverage with that set up. Even on the road if you hit the wrong thing, something is going to break. Hopefully its not you.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

get another MB2 in a larger size.. that's what i am saying


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Colker1. I appreciate your help. You made a good point.

I think my reply about the dead hands thing was kind of abrupt. I didn't mean to come across that way.

Sorry if I seemed a bit touchy on the subject.

Trodaq, I can see what you mean about the leverage. This is why I would never take it on the trails. 

I take it very lightly on the road but still I'm not that comfortable with it.

For now I think I'll be looking into Pugslybell's advice and swap out that huge stem riser for the one that converts it to threadless. Definitely safer, that's for sure.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been thinking about putting some riser bars on my own slightly-too-small MB-1, and I finally found one that I like well enough in terms of shape and finish. Check out the Nitto B809 Cross bar. It's not super tall, but it won't ruin the bike's aesthetic (many of your bike's parts, including the ritchey stem, were made by Nitto anyway.) 

You could also try to find a sturdy used quill stem with more rise AND a good reach. There were some specialized-branded ones made by nitto in the 80's that were similar to the Dirt Drop, but longer. They seem to pop up regularly on ebay if you're patient, or you could probably buy a whole bike that has one for the same price.

Otherwise, I agree that you'd be happier on a bigger MB-2... when you can find it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

There should be some sort of bikematch.com for bike owners to get the right size bike instead of everybody running their seatposts to the max line and hi rise stems with riser bars.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> There should be some sort of bikematch.com for bike owners to get the right size bike instead of everybody running their seatposts to the max line and hi rise stems with riser bars.


That's actually a GREAT idea. If not a website, then a sticky thread or a whole subforum. Can you make that happen?! Plus - just think of all those awesome vintage bikes you find that would be a great deal "if only they were your size." Then you'd have a reason to buy them without worrying about inflating the maket!

I've got 3 bikes of my own I'd put in it right away. Like the OP hinted, I'd bet there are a lot of us 6'2" and taller guys who were put on too-small bikes in the late '80s and '90s, and told that our handlebars were s_upposed_ to be 6" or more below our saddle, because "our arms are probably longer."


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> There should be some sort of bikematch.com for bike owners to get the right size bike instead of everybody running their seatposts to the max line and hi rise stems with riser bars.


The frame doesn't fit pass-around game


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jscott36 said:


> You'd have to pry this bike from my cold, dead hands.
> 
> Actually, the seat post height isn't maxed out yet but is set for road.
> 
> ...


A lot of us feel that way about our bikes, so I don't think it was taken the wrong way.
Despite his feminine looks, Colker is a tough guy too. 

As for the bike...I'm not gonna lie, thats a pretty dorky looking set up. I know you're trying to make your old love work and remain comfortable for you, but if you need that much rise, its going to be a tough road. Maybe some kind of high rise stem (similar to a Salsa P10), but it won't be cheap. As others have said, just riser bars won't give you what you need in terms of rise.

Tough call man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> There should be some sort of bikematch.com for bike owners to get the right size bike instead of everybody running their seatposts to the max line and hi rise stems with riser bars.


I'll start it off. I'll take one of those Cunningham's. If your seat post is jacked up, and it has one of those high-rise stems it's obviously to small for you, just let me know


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks iamkeith. I took a look at the Nitto B809. Thanks for mentioning this bar.

It is a bit pricey but I can see how nice it would look. I'll weigh this in with the decision process. It really is a sleek looking bar.

One thing I really like is the look of the Ritchey Force stem and it's performance over the years that's on there now. This is the reason I went with the quill stem riser first, so I could keep the step/bar setup and not feel like I'm riding a different bike in some ways.

But now, though, I think I'm ready to switch the stem and bar if it will allow me to sit more upright. I'll check out the stems for Specialized by Nitto if I can find one. I'm sure I can find an image at least to start.

Funny how I could perhaps by a whole bike for the price of the 80's specialized stem. I'll have to check this out. 

Thanks for your advice.This will be my research project for the weekend.


On the topic of frame size guys, back in '91 the idea I was taught for mountain bikes was to get the smallest frame size you could get away with.

Since then, believe it or not, I rode with the seat several inches lower, sacrificing leg power.

t wasn't until I started using it on the road with commuter tires this summer that I raised the seat, realizing for the first time all the muscles in my upper legs and glutes that I wasn't using. Talk about a sudden increase in power.

Still unsure of the correct seat height for trails, though, given the lack of power with a shorter seat height.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

You want another MB2 frame, 2 sizes bigger. Hard to find... really hard to find.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> A lot of us feel that way about our bikes, so I don't think it was taken the wrong way.
> Despite his feminine looks, Colker is a tough guy too.
> 
> As for the bike...I'm not gonna lie, thats a pretty dorky looking set up. I know you're trying to make your old love work and remain comfortable for you, but if you need that much rise, its going to be a tough road. Maybe some kind of high rise stem (similar to a Salsa P10), but it won't be cheap. As others have said, just riser bars won't give you what you need in terms of rise.
> ...


I just sold one of those Salsa stems on ebay. Filet brazed, fresh paint, 200mm reach, 60 degree rise. I got $125 for it shipped, so I don't think they're breaking the bank.

Rick Hunter built me a 220mm, 30 degree stem for $150 last year (not sure if that's current pricing) - again, that doesn't really strike me as a fortune to keep an old friend rolling.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Check this out. It's a 1986 21" MB-2. A bit older that what I'd want, really, but I found it interesting.

Does anyone have an idea of what the tubing is like, and how the ride might compare to the Ritchey Logic tubing on my '91 MB-2?

The catalog on Sheldon Brown's site says it's made of Bridgestone Crmo oversize straight guage/16 tapered seat stay/forged end.

I just read actually that Grant Petersen was with Bridgestone starting in the late 80's, so this might not be one of his bikes.

1986 Bridgestone Catalog


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's going to ride very differently than what you've got but I'm thrilled that you're looking for one in your size.

Let me just say, stay patient and you'll find it. I've seen the bike you need a few times a year, I think. Either on eBay or CL. You'll be much happier in the long run with one bike that fits correctly than a garage full of ill fitting bikes.

p.s. Outings are not kosher, so I am going to edit your post to delete the ebay ad.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

jscott36 said:


> Check this out. It's a 1986 21" MB-2. A bit older that what I'd want, really, but I found it interesting.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of what the tubing is like, and how the ride might compare to the Ritchey Logic tubing on my '91 MB-2?
> 
> ...


Those ride lovely! Lively and compliant. Grab it if it is cheap.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I also vote for "grab it if it is cheap".. it will ride differente cause geometry is very different but it will ride nicely. 
And then you grab another MB2 from another year and start a collection of bridgestones... cause you love them. That's the spirit here.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

This is probably not what you had in mind, but you might consider running a bmx cruiser handlebar.
You'd need a 1" quill adapter and a threadless stem with a removable face plate to make it work.
A 6" rise cruiser bar with decent length and backsweep is not hard to find. A setup like this could probably be ridden harder than a high rise stem/riser bar combo.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Another option might be the stem below with a quill to threadless adapter and a riser bar. It will look funny, but it might work. It would probably require a handlebar shim to go from 31.8 to 25.4.

Stem:
Bikeman Voodoo Cycles Nakisi Dirt Drop stem, (31.8) 65d x 140mm

quill to threadless adapters:
Bikeman: Stem Column Adaptors

Handlebar shim:
Bikeman Problem Solvers Handlebar Shim 25.4 to 31.8mm and 44mm Length

frog


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for your help. I'll check out the BMX bar and stem idea.

For trail riding I removed the black quill stem riser and have the bike in its original configuration. 

One thing I did to gain some more height from the stem is I didn't insert it all the way (probably not a good idea I'm thinking at this point). 

This gave me almost have an inch but I read it can cause the frame to break so I think I'm going to insert it to the max line from now on. It worked great for the 12 miles or so I used it on the trails.

I really appreciate everyone's advice in this thread. I often come back to digest some of the ideas and make sure I understand everyone's suggestions well.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

*post moved*

post moved


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jscott36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at getting my first suspension bike and the Blur LT looks like an excellent match for the trails I ride here in Northeast NE. However, for some reason its not easy finding sizing information from some manufacturers.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....do you want me to move this post??


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, not sure how I managed that. Working on moving it ASAP.

Thanks for the heads up girlonbike!


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you checked out the bar selection at Rivendell? What about an Albatross or a Bosco bar? you get a good amount of sweep and rise. They might be a little more cruiserish but they're comfy AF
Here's my MB-2 with alba's


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. I did finally settle on a pair of riser bars I picked up at an LBS. They're an inexpensive brand but do the job. Probably a 3 inch rise I think.

That's a nice looking bike. Looks like you didn't skimp with the nice seat and fenders. As I look into getting a full time mountain bike rig I'm not sure what I'll do with my MB-2 and the type of riding I'll do with it. Thanks for the heads up on Rivendell's selection and bar names.


----------

